# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 7.7 >  Ошибка приложения (Вопрос программерам...)

## litvit

Народ помогите разобраться!

при подборе товара, постоянно вываливается 1С. всех уже достала. причем только на подборе (на приходе и на расходе). 
в журнале events

Ошибка приложения 1cv7s.exe, версия 7.70.0.27, модуль BLang.dll, версия 7.70.0.27, адрес 0x00003105. 

Ошибка приложения 1cv7.exe, версия 7.70.0.27, модуль unknown, версия 0.0.0.0, адрес 0x031f3f20. 

все советы, существующие в сети перепробовал - все равно вываливается. DEP - выключил, ошибки все устранил. Сегодня вот увидел совет такого плана прям по моей теме:




> Ввод количества при подборе товаров открывается обработочка модально? 
> Сделай на форме этой обработочки невидимую таблицу значений, и все как рукой снимет. 
> Дело в том, что в 1С есть баг - при открытии/закрытии модальной обработки утекает 2 USER объекта (вроде как элемент менюшки создается, но не удаляется). Увидеть это можно в диспетчере задач. Когда много объектов утечет, 1С валится. Но если на форме есть ТЗ, бага нет.


Подскажите как это проправить! че такое модально? где взять эту таблицу значений? и т.п.

Элементарные действия в конфигурации делаю, с программированием знаком, но че-то не по зубам.

----------


## Разработчик

1. Какая конфигурация 1С?
2. В торговле при подборе открывается форма в не модальном режиме и в ней уже есть таблица значений - таблица выбранного товара.
3. Вылет 1С с такими ошибками был у одного клиента на старом ноутбуке с ХР. После установки новых видео кодеков. В подборе, при поиске по алфавиту, 1С зависала. Решалось снесением всех кодеков.

----------


## litvit

А модально - это как?

Конфигурация Торговля Склад 7.70.941
кодеки убрал все с компьютера - посмотрим что из этого выйдет!

----------


## gfulk

Модальное окно - вылазит поверх остальных и не дает открыть другое окно поверх себя. Совет: попробуйте поставить другой релиз 1С. У вас - 27, самый последний, но не самый безглючный. Если Вам не нужен штрихкод на боку (как в декларациях по ЕСН в прошлых годах), то смело можете пользоваться любым, начиная, скажем с 15-го

----------


## litvit

> смело можете пользоваться любым, начиная, скажем с 15-го


не случайно он 27. поначалу он был 25, но я именно это и предположил. поменял на 27 релиз и один фиг ошибки на подборе сыпятся.

подумываю может конфу поставить самую новую...

_Добавлено через 17 минут 11 секунд_



> 2. В торговле при подборе открывается форма в не модальном режиме и в ней уже есть таблица значений - таблица выбранного товара.


А вот и нет! подбор то не модальный, а когда количество выбираешь = выходит модальное окошечко вылетает поверх всех окон, где выбирается количество товара (чтобы оно вылетало внизу есть выбор "ЗАПРАШИВАТЬ:")

нашел я эту обработачку... находиться она в конфигурации->обрабоки->ввод количества.
открываешь эту хрень и на форму вставляешь "таблицу значений" в свойствах ставишь невидимость.

----------


## gfulk

Форму найти очень просто. Справочник/Номенклатура/ФормаСписка/Для подбора. Внизу окна панель, там найдете значок таблицы и добавите на форму. Правда, Вам придется нехило поработать над кодом

----------


## Разработчик

Эта форма называется Обработка.ВводКоличества.
Таблица значений добавляется так:
1. Открываешь конфигуратор.
2. Открываешь дерево конфигураций.
3. Открываешь Обработки - Ввод количества.
4. Идешь Меню "Вставить" - Таблица значений. Активируется указатель мыши. Указатель мыши ставишь за пределами границ формы и щелкаешь левой кнопкой мыши. Таблица будет вставлена, а в режиме Предприятия ее не будет видно.

----------


## gfulk

Упс. Неправильно понял вопрос

----------


## litvit

> (6) Помониторь в диспетчере задач за количеством объектов USER и GDI в процессе 1С. Возможно, при каких-то действиях тоже утекают. 
> 
>   AlexSTAL 03.03.10 (00:00)   
> (7) Посмотрел. У всех терминальных пользователей по нулям: 0 / 0 
> А вот у "демонов" обмена, запущенных в консоли этого терминала: 
> 332 / 101 
> 445 / 108 
> 228 / 114 
> какой-то из них от этой конфигурации. 
> ...


Еще вопросик..:)
вот люди по этой теме продолжают общение. 
как я понял они мониторят работу 1С. 
вопрос где они это все смотрят? в 1С-мониторе? в диспечере задач виндов.
в виндах я никаких этих цифр нигде не нашел, о которых они говорят. в 1С тоже ничего не нашел.

----------


## gfulk

Эти циферки можно увидеть в стандартном диспетчере задач. В пункте меню (что-то вроде Вид-Выбрать колонки, не могу вспомнить точно, не под виндой сижу) можно задать те столбцы, которые будут показываться в окне диспетчера

----------


## litvit

все советы учел - поправил и вот на тебе:

Ошибка приложения 1cv7s.exe, версия 7.70.0.27, модуль BkEnd.dll версия 7.70.0.27, адрес 0x001d0a19

выкинуло с 1С на подборе. причем это происходит когда все 3 манагера долбят товар. нагрузки не было - вылетов не было! что за херь - не понятно

----------


## Разработчик

На данный момент совет такой: В любом поисковике набери BkEnd.dll и посмотри.
Я насчитал 25 различных вариантов вылета 1С из-за этой библиотеки (64 разряда, SQL, server 2008 и пр). Куча паченых библиотек под определенную ситуацию. На некоторых сайтах надо регистрироваться, чтобы скачать библиотеку.
Просто смоделировать ситуацию не представляется возможным.

----------


## Cyr

А у меня в Зарплате и Кадрах:
"Ошибка приложения 1cv7.exe, версия 7.70.0.27, модуль unknown, версия 0.0.0.0, адрес 0x4ddf74b2."

----------


## Разработчик

1. Экстрасенсов здесь нет. Какая операционка. Какая 1С (базовая, сетевая, sql)? Откуда 1С запускается?
2. Перезагрузить комп и запустить 1С пробывали?

----------


## Cyr

1C сетевая, на терминальном сервере Windows 2003 R2. Попробовал сделать тестирование и исправление базы.
Буду смотреть.

----------


## Разработчик

1. В режиме предприятия база работает?
2. Проверьте тестирование на компе с Windows XP (на сервере похоже не корректно встали библиотеки).

----------


## Cyr

1. не понял.
2. после тестирования теперь раз в день появляется другая ошибка:
Зависшее приложение 1cv7.exe, версия 7.70.0.27, зависший модуль hungapp, версия 0.0.0.0, адрес 0x00000000.

----------


## Разработчик

Это очень похоже на битую оперативную память. Похожая ситуация возникала когда нарастили память на сервере.
Сервак стал стабильно уходить в перезагрузку раз в день (это при 20 терминальных пользователях).
Поэтому загрузите архив до тестирования на XP-ную машину, с нормально установленной 1С. Будут ли такие-же вылеты 1С.

----------


## alex masterson

На двух последних сборках Windows Insider Prewiw (14316 и 14328) запустить 1С:Предприятие 7.7 невозможно, программа звиснет на этапе "загрузка прикладной подсистемы", репорт в майкрософт с описанием проблемы привел к ответу, что нужно по поводу совместимости обращаться к разработчику ПО, дилер 1С в моем регионе ответил что поддержка 1С:Предприятия 7.7 как платформы закончена.
Учитывая новую политику майкрософта по обновлениям вырисовывается ситуация что через полгода-год компьютеры с Windows 10 работать с 1С:Предприятие 7.7 не будет.
Какие мысли будут на этот счет?

----------


## alex masterson

Неожиданно в новой сборке 14332 все починили

----------

